# Rolls Royce Phantom



## Spyco

Having finished the 540K, next in line was another "descent" sized vehicle. The RR Phantom.

As per most detailing sessions the most important part is proper paint assessment so claying is vital to the cleaning steps.





Having finished with clay the real issues appeared







Apart from the typical swirling the whole paintwork was full of fine scratches. 
The rear C pillar was typical example



A heavier compound had to be used as a first stage polish which is followed by Menzerna's PF2300 as medium stage polishing before it is refined with Meg's #205 giving us this.



Apart from some minor tweaks the same process was used through out the car. Here are some before and after shots.



























Zoomed in.



The engine bay was also looked after.





The last step was to seal the paint and for that my BMD prototype wax was used. Quoting my fb page:

"I guess ink is not the only way to put your signature, eh Stevie?"



And some final shots after 3 layers of wax.

















Thank you all very much for watching this.

Kostas


----------



## ted11

Absolutely stunning work, always enjoy your posts and great pictures, well done mate.


----------



## BrummyPete

What a superb looking car, well done on the transformation


----------



## V3nom

Wow, that is fantastic! Another great job


----------



## Porkypig

very niccccccccce!:argie:


----------



## sprocketser

Great job mate , on spots near the headlights , you went with what polisher , I mean a 3 inch pad or did it by hand .


----------



## tonyy

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Foxhound

Great Work!!

I'm sure it must be a pleasure to work in cars like this one!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Black.MB

Fantastic turnaround, love solid black:thumb:


----------



## stangalang

You just keep knocking them out don't you? Love it :thumb:


----------



## Spyco

Thank you all for your comments.



sprocketser said:


> Great job mate , on spots near the headlights , you went with what polisher , I mean a 3 inch pad or did it by hand .


Yes 85mm pads on the Makita



stangalang said:


> You just keep knocking them out don't you? Love it :thumb:


Just a few warm up rounds Matt to open the appetite. LOL


----------



## Dawesy90

Bet that took a while its a big un


----------



## Kotsos

Amazing finish. 

It remindes me our early days when you make it look sooooo easy


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Great Car!


----------



## Luis

great work


----------



## Wazhalo31

Amazing work.


----------



## tommyboy40

Love your work and what a selection of cars to work on


----------



## Ernie Bernie

A huge amount of work needed for such a massive car. Great stuff


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Stunning as always Kostas,great finnish.
Stevie BMD


----------



## taz007

nice job on the phantom


----------



## Kriminal

I think I would have cried at the size of the car......toooo much work for my enthusiasm to keep up with  :thumb:

Brilliant work though - stunning


----------



## diesel x

Great reflections shots excellent work.


----------



## Al-bundy

Stunning result!


----------



## Racer

Great Work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc

Neat writeup.
I like the car.
But I love the workspace it's in - if that's your unit, can you show some pics plse ?
Mark


----------



## Migliore

Excellent detail and write up!


----------



## neilb62

Fantastic... :thumb: What's the paint on these like to work with?


----------



## meraredgti

stunning work, very grand


----------



## sorento

Amazing. Very nice


----------



## ronwash

Car looks amazing,love it!.


----------



## taz007

That must have taken a long time to sort! Nice work there.


----------



## ibiza55

What did they wash that poor RR with, a loo brush, lovely jubbly work done there matey.


----------

